# Seringa wood? Anyone heard of it/ used it?



## philb (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,

I just picked up a small piece of Seringa wood?

Didn't have a clue what it was or what it turns like! Looks a little like Elm?

It was on Â£0.91, so thought it was worth it just for the random name!

PHIL


----------



## bobskio2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

Seringa (Burkea africana)is a South African wood found on the plains.  It was/is mostly used for fence posts and wagons.  It is also used in furniture.  It is suppose to gain a high lustre when polished.  Great find.  Now I wish I had some to add to my collection.  Bob I.


----------



## Sean (Nov 12, 2013)

*Seringa, not Syringa*

I realize that this is an old thread, but I wanted to correct the response. Seringa and Syringa are two different species.

Syringa is the one that Bob is referring to. It is a member of the olive family. 

Seringa, the one Phil mentioned, is also known as hevea brasiliensis or rubberwood. It is usually sourced from rubber plantations after the tree has served its useful life in rubber production.


----------

